# Bolt Action Trio



## Karl_99 (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is a trio of bolt action pens I finished this weekend. From Left to Right:
Antique brass wrapped in maple burl
Gun metal wrapped in Papaturro burl
24kt Gold wrapped in Mesquite burl (from Nobby 40) This has a lot of chatoyance.

They were all finished with CA/BLO and then buffed with tripoli and white diamond.

Thanks for looking. C&C's welcome...

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2014)

Good looking pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice set ! I think I like the gunmetal best in this set......but that's just me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Karl, that is the best trio I have seen in a while. Great choice of blanks and fit n finish is right on.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice, Karl.

I never heard of papaturro before -- looks great, how was it to work with?


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nicely done.
Those timbers look great with your choice of plating.

Les


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 4, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Very nice, Karl.
> 
> I never heard of papaturro before -- looks great, how was it to work with?



It was easy to turn, but it was grainy so I turned it proud to sand it down. It finished nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nobby40 (Feb 6, 2014)

Very Nice Karl, It's great seeing the burl put to good use, your work is very nice. Alex

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

